# Sage pro re :- upper burrs adj and clumping



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi

just taken delivery of my first electric burr grinder ; sage grinder pro ( ex demo)

trying to pull some espresso shots

can someone explain when to adjust the upper burrs :-

are they an extension of the range 0-60 ie making the finest grind ,0, even finer and/or the coarsest ,60, even coarser and therefore are of no use or effect unto until these extreme points or

are they mini adjustment steps say between 9 to 8 like a decimal (ie 8.7-8.6)?

theres a lot of clumping in my grind , why can I do to reduce it?

is this likely to be the beans or grinder( if it's the grinder anything I can do to improve it?)

im using

ozone roasted beans 20/07 espresso blend

my first shots 18grm dose

25 secs

30grms shot weight , I'm not sure what the shot weight should be but prefer the idea of weighing it rather than trying to measure volume

ive got some Brighton Lanes on the way which I'm looking forward to trying

all help appreciated


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Adjusting the upper burr is not for marginal adjustment it's if you think it's either not fine or coarse enough. I had one and it was fine out of the box in terms of fineness but I sold it when I went much bigger in espresso and brewed grinder terms.

Being ex-demo it may be worth double checking that yours hadn't been adjusted from the mid point (I don't remember how it was judged but think the instructions mention that).

I found it to be fairly clumpy as well and did use cocktail sticks to de-clump, it was a bit of a pain. It's also to do with humidity and warmth apparently so worth making sure your grinder isn't in the sun and not on the steam side of your machine. I Did find some beans more prone to it than others.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Same info from above, what I noticed is that if you lowered the upper burr it allows for a higher grind no and faster motor speed to achieve the same results, I found this a better option as grind times are less, the only beans I had any issues with were light ones, especially Yirga beans, I really liked this grinder, looks good small footprint. Only changed it as I found that I preferred lighter beans


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks


----------

